
Let's Talk Tech: TruckIn – From Code to Kubernetes - inchevd
https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/lets-talk-tech-truckin-from-code-to-kubernetes-tickets-32583125004
======
inchevd
Hey all, we are organizing a small tech meetup for startuppers in Berlin to
discuss a real life tech examples from the team at TruckIn.

Will try to stream it online, so whoever is interested in the topic of
Kubernetes join the fb event here:
[https://www.facebook.com/events/1418869104813122/](https://www.facebook.com/events/1418869104813122/)

Questions and requests are more than welcomed. Share them here on the thread.

